# DNA



## Jonnybrulock (Sep 18, 2012)

I ran through the ukc standards and again and again my little buddy proves to be a pit but I am curious as to how much DNA testing would cost and generally the best resource in doing so? Regardless I could care less I still love him to death but just out of my own interest I would enjoy knowing this for a fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

DNA through the UKC is for papered dogs who's parents have been DNA profiled. There are no DNA tests that can prove your dog purebred. Without papers from a legitimate breeder you will have no way of ever knowing if the dog is pure.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I honestly dont think it will tell you anything you dont already know. Accuracy is for breed, not type. the onlything that can pinpoint anything for you is a pedigree. do you have one?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

DNA testing for dogs like this is terrible. more often than not it comes back with several breeds listed and some times none with any true holding. ur pit might come back as poodle/husky/dobie. its pathetic how it works. in my opinion the only thing DNA is good for is proving that breeders arent trying to pull a fast one and that the pups belong to the parents they say they do. if u got the dog from a source with out registration papers, or a pedigree than there is not true way to know for sure.


----------

